# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 im Test



## amorosa (10. Februar 2016)

*Zu erst möchte ich mich bei der Firma Arctic für den netten und reibungslosen Kontakt, für das Testmuster des Artic Liquid Freezer 240 und vor allem für das Vertrauen, was mir entgegen gebracht wird ganz herzlich bedanken.*


Da ich unbedingt mal eine AIO testen wollte und in den Foren so gut wie kaum was über diese AIO-WaKü zu finden ist, dachte ich mir :"Wagst du es einfach mal".
Und am Ende meines Reviews werdet ihr sehen, das ich nicht enttäuscht wurde, sondern eher überrascht !

*Also hier erst einmal die technischen Daten :*

*Spannung:* DC 5V 12
*Stromverbrauch:* 2.0 W
*Kühlkörper:* Micro Skived Fin, Kupfer
*Schlauchlänge:* 326 mm
*Schlauchdurchmesser:* Äußerer 10.6 mm, Innerer 6.0 mm
*Abmessungen (ohne Rohre):* 120 x 272 x 25 mm
*Material:* Aluminium

*Jetzt die technischen Daten der Lüfter :*

*Lüfter:* 120 mm x 4
*Lüftergeschwindigkeit:* 500 - 1350 RPM (PWM)
*Luftstrom:* 74 CFM / 126 m³/h pro Lüfter
*Spannung:* DC 12 V
*Stromstärke:* 0.25 A (max)
*Geräuschpegel:* 0.3 Sone
*Anschlussstecker:* 4 Pins mit PST

*Kompatibilität und zugelassene TDP :*


*Intel Sockel:* 2011(-3), 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156
*AMD Sockel:* AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1, FM2(+)
*Max. Kühlkapazität:* 350 Watt
*Empfohlen für TDP bis:* 300 Watt



*Preis :* ca. 70€
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jetzt zum Testsystem :*

*Prozessor :* Intel Core I5-4570 (Offset von -0,085mv )
*Mainboard :* Asus Z87-K
*Arbeitsspeicher :* GSklill (16GB)
*Netzteil :* Cougar CMD 500 (Digital)
*Grafikchip :* Sapphire R9 390 Nitro (undervolted -75mv)
*Lüftersteuerung :* Aerocool Touch 2100
*Festplatten :* 1x 1000GB Westerm Digital HDD mit 7200UMin, Cruicial SSD 120GB
*Gehäuse :* Sharkoon DG7000
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Als Gegenstück kommt der Thermalright Macho Rev.B zum Einsatz. Sollte jedenfalls ein passender Gegner sein.
Wobei ich anmerken muss, das ich mit dem Macho Rev.B lediglich einen Gamingtest mit Dying Light (über 4 Std.) gemacht habe.
Den Screenshot von CoreTemp hänge ich später zum Vergleich mit an.
So, jetzt aber genug gequatscht, wollen wir mal ans Eingemachte gehen. Den Test !

*Die WaKü wird von mir mit dem Schulnotensystem bewertet.
Ich denke, das sollte jeder kennen. Von 1 für sehr gut bis 6 für ungenügend.
Am Ende meines Reviews werde ich alle Noten zusammenrechnen und teilen. Danach haben wir die Endnote.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Verpackung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung zeigt uns gleich mal alle Informationen, die wir als wichtig erachten.
Von der Lüfteranzahl, bis zur maximalen Lautstärke ist hier das meißte vertreten.
Ist simpel und informativ gehalten. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

Die Verpackung wird hier nicht gewertet, das wäre Sinnfrei. Jedoch gehört sie eben mit zum Liquid Freezer

*Schulnote :* /
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Pumpe und der Radiator*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich den Liquid Freezer 240 aus seinem Karton holte, dachte ich mir :" Alter Schwede ! Ganz schön fett, das Teil".
Bedenken bekam ich, als ich überlegte, wie ich diesen "Klopper" in eines von meinen Gehäusen reinbekomme. Und ich sollte Recht behalten .

Der Radiator ist sehr stabil gebaut, die Lamelenabstände sind sauber und gleichmäßig.
Die Anschlüsse für die Schläuche sind sehr sauber gearbeitet. Soll ja auch so sein, wenn wir keine Pfütze im Pc haben wollen .

Die Pumpe fühlt sich sehr hochwertig in der Hand an. Das gefällt mir sehr. Man hat das Gefühl, Qualitätsware vom allerfeinsten in den Händen zu halten.
Die Auflagefläche für die CPU ist schön plan, keine Macken, keine Kratzer oder Unebenheiten. Einfach ein stimmiges Gesamtprodukt.

Die Pumpe wird über einen 3-PIN Anschluss an einen verfügbaren Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen.

Betriebsgeräusche gibt die Pumpe gar nicht von sich. Kein Klackern, kein Rattern, kein Fiepen, einfach nichts ! Jedoch ist ein leichtes Rauschen zu hören, wenn man mit den Ohren näher
an die Pumpe geht. Das kann man jedoch unmöglich aus einem Gehäuse heraus hören.

Gut gemacht Arctic !

*Schulnote :* 1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Das Zubehör und die Anleitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zubehör ist üppig. Es ist für alle Sockel, jegliches Montagematerial dabei. Auch für die Montage auf 2011er Sockeln ist gesorgt.
Die Anleitung ist auf Englisch, jedoch ist es kinderleicht ihr zu folgen.
Auch an Kabelbinder wurde gedacht. Gefällt mir sehr, denn man kann davon nie genug haben, wenn man ständig am PC schraubt.

*Schulnote :* 1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr einen der 4 PWM-Lüfter. Die Lüfter haben alle eine Maximaldrehzahl von 1400UMin und 3Pin Anschlüsse. Jeder Lüfter verfügt über einen Y-Anschluss,
an dem der nächste Lüfter angeschlossen werden sollte. So können alle 4 Lüfter über einen Anschluss gesteuert werden.

Auf voller Leistung muss ich sagen, das die Lüfter gut hörbar sind. Es ist das Luftrauschen, keine Betriebsgeräusche. Jeoch verrichten sie dafür auch eine ordentliche Kühlleistung.

Bei 1000UMin ist das Luftrauschen zwar etwas dezenter, jedoch immernoch hörbar aber nicht mehr störend. Es sei denn, man ist ein Silent-Freak.

An meiner Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und auf 600UMin gestellt, hört man sie gar nicht mehr. Ob die Kühlleistung dann noch ausreicht, werden wir später im Temperaturtest sehen.

*Schulnote :* 2 (Sehr guter Job, jedoch nicht perfekt)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jetzt aber zum Einbau*

Ohoh...Das wird knapp, dachte ich mir, als ich den Radiator in den Händen hielt.
Und hier könnt ihr auch sehen warum :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja genau, da müssen noch 2 Lüfter hin . Aber am Ende hat es geklappt.

Hier noch ein Foto von der Front mit den anderen beiden Lüftern von Arctic :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Pumpe ist sehr leicht montiert. Die passende Backplate hinten am Mainboard fixieren und mit den 4 mitgelieferten Schrauben feststellen.
Danach den Retentionring an die Pumpe anlegen und drehen bis er einrastet. Hinterher einfach die Pumpe auf die Schraubengewinde setzen und mit Rändelschrauben per Hand festziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fertig . Im Gegensatz zur Montage meine bisherigen Kühler war diese Montage ein Traum !

Der Einbau des Radiators dauerte satte 90 Minuten. Das lag jedoch nicht am Radiator, sondern an meinem Gehäuse. Beide Gehäuse waren nicht froh darüber, solch einen dicken Radiator zu treffen.

War nicht einfach, aber man wird am Ende mit tollen Temperaturen belohnt !
Und genau da springen wir jetzt auch endlich hin. Zum Temperaturtest

*Montage-Schulnote :* 1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Temperaturen

Die Temperaturen sind hier das Kernthema. Zur Lautstärke habe ich schon etwas gesagt. Ich habe hier mehrere Lastszenarien durchlaufen lassen.
Jeweils 30-32 Minuten CoreDamage und mit jeweils anderen Einstellungen.
Anmerken muss ich hier, das ich die Szenarien unmittelbar nacheinander habe durchlaufen lassen, um den Freezer mal so richtig zu quälen.
Und als Vorwort muss ich sagen, das ich echt begeistert bin !

Am Ende folgte ein 4 Stündiger Spieletest. Ich habe Dying Light 4 Std. lang am Stück ohne Pause gespielt. Das habe ich auch schon mit dem Macho Rev.B gemacht.

Nun aber zu den Bildern inkl. Beschreibungen von mir :*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hier ein überschauliches schlichtes Temperaturdiagramm in der Zusammenfassung, was euch ermöglicht schnell einen Überblick über die herrschenden Temperaturen zu bekommen :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Die ersten zwei Bilder zeigen die Temperaturen und meine Lüftersteuerungseinstellungen von den 4 Lüftern und von der Pumpe. Alles ist hier auf maximum eingestellt. Pumpe bei 5000UMin und 12V, Lüfter bei 1200UMin und 12V.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Diese Bilder zeigen die Leistung bei gedrosselten Lüftern und maximaler Pumpendrehzahl. Lüfter bei 5V/600UMin und Pumpe weiterhin bei 12V/5000UMin.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Diese beiden Bilder zeigen die Temperaturentwicklung, wenn alles gedrosselt wird. Also die Lüfter und die Pumpe auf minimalster Drehzahl. Lüfter bei 5V/600UMin und Pumpe bei 5V/3000UMin.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hier haben wir die Temperaturen im Idle. Auch hier sind Pumpe und Lüfter bei 5V gedrosselt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Und hier haben wir die Temperaturen nach einer 4 Std. Gaming-Session von Dying Light mit gedrosselten Lüftern und gedrosselter Pumpe auf minimal RPM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Als Vergleich nehme ich nun die Temperaturen, die ich vor 2 Tagen mit dem Macho Rev B. nach einer 4 Std. Gaming-Session mit Dying Light erreichte. Der Macholüfter lief dabei bei 600UMin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Und hier habt ihr die Raumtemperatur, die zwischen 18 und 19° schwankte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Schulnote :1*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fazit und Endnotenvergabe*

Wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt, sind das TOP-Temperaturen.
Ich muss sogar noch anmerken, das mein Macho Rev. B im CoreDamage Test die 62 Grad Marke knackte.
Der Liquid Freezer 240 ist sehr weit von diesen Temperaturen entfernt.
Für alle, die Bedenken haben, ob diese AIO wirklich was taugt : Auf jeden Fall !
Sogar Overclocking sollte die WaKü locker wegstecken.

*Endnotenvergabe :*

*Pumpe und Radiator :* 1
*Zubehör und Anleitung :* 1
*Lüfter :* 2
*Montage :* 1
*Temperaturen :* 1

*Gesamtpunktzahl :* 6
*Geteilt durch zu bewertende Kriterien :* 5

*Endergebniss :* 1,2 - Sehr gut
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ich hoffe, euch hat mein Review gefallen.
Bei Fragen oder Anregungen, scheut euch nicht !
Wenn jemand detailliertere Beschreibungen oder Nahaufnahmen von irgend einem Part des Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 haben möchte, dann fragt auch dies an. Mache ich gerne*


----------



## denndenn312 (22. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Test, ich habe den kühler schon länger drinne und kann mich nicht beschweren. 

Vielleicht überzeugt es ja mal den ein oder andern:"AIO-WaKü sind *******" Rednern. ..


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Februar 2016)

So dann versuch ich das mal ganz behutsam.


Den Punkt die Verpackung nicht bewerten zu können/wollen, dafür aber "vom in der Hand halten" eine wertige Pumpe ermitteln zu können ist ein wenig eigenartig. Gibt die Verpackung nun die Infos die man braucht oder nicht (Kompatibilität?)  Sind die Infos in deiner Landessprache oder auf Chinesisch?

Es gibt durchaus Kühlerhersteller am Markt die einem einen braunen Karton mit Firmenlogo vorsetzen, das macht sowohl in der Herstellung, als auch für den Anwender einen spürbaren Unterschied.


90 Minuten um den Radiator zu installieren und eine 1 bei der Montage? Wie passt das zusammen? Ich hab gelesen was du da an Gründen aufgeführt hast aber der Radi gehört nun mal zum gesamten Kühler. So außergewöhnlich ist das verwendete Case ja nun auch nicht, dass es diesen Zeitaufwand rechtfertigen könnte.

Inwieweit ein der TR-Macho mit einem Lüfter @ 600 rpm nun mit 4x 120mm Lüftern ohne genannte Drehzahl vergleichbar ist erschließt sich mir nicht. Das Undervolting der CPU ist für diesen Test auch nur bedingt hilfreich. Entweder diese Vergleiche mit anderen Kühlern etwas  genauer dokumentieren oder einfach ganz weglassen und nur die AiO vorstellen. Denn es wird auch nicht klar in welchen Szenarien der Macho mit welchen Drehzahlen betrieben wurde, ob diese fix waren oder automatisch geregelt, etc.


Und eine Pumpe die gar keine Betriebsgeräusche von sich gibt wäre mir wirklich neu, solche Formulierungen halte ich für unrealistisch. Nicht heraus zu hören bei 4 Lüftern ist nämlich auch eine Möglichkeit die Lautstärke zu beschreiben und stellt die Sache plötzlich ganz anders dar.

Eventuell solltest du da ein faires Mittel verwenden und von deiner Wahrnehmung sprechen, dann kannst du schreiben was du willst. Leider wurde kein Wort darüber verloren wie sich die Betriebsgeräusche ändern, wenn die Pumpenspannung verändert wird. Ansonsten gibt es wenig Gründe diese nicht mit 12V zu betreiben oder?

Das Schulnotensystem in dem es eigentlich nur 1er gibt scheint spiegelt deine Euphorie zu dieser AiO ganz gut wieder, ein (neutraler) Test ist das jedoch nicht.

Meine Meinung, muss hier nicht gefallen.  

(Hab auch schon einige AiO's besessen, über das für und wider müssen wir ja hier nicht sprechen.)


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Februar 2016)

Muß ich meinem Vorredner leider zustimmen. Eine Anleitung nur in englisch, egal ob man ihr nun kinderleischt folgen kann oder nicht mit ner 1 zu versehen ist nicht nachzuvollziehen. Was bekommt denn das eine deutsche Anleitung? Bundesverdienstkeks 
90 Minuten für ne Montage sind in der Tat, egal bei was für einem Gehäuse viel zu viel. Ich hab bei meiner 80i 60 Minuten gebraucht und hab mich da noch mit Füssigmetal rum geärgert.

Je weniger "Dampf" eine Kühlung abzuführen hat, desto geringer kann man Unterschiede messen, eine undervoltete CPU ist von daher völlig uninterresant. Max 36° im Spiel sind auf den ersten Blick ein sehr ordentlicher Wert, für eine undervoltete 84W CPU bei 19° Zimmertemp aber nichts unerwartetes.
Als Vergleich meine Übertaktete und overvoltete 125w CPU kommt mit der hälfte an Kühlfläche auf 45°-50° Spieltemperatur.

Schön finde ich aber das du gezielt auf die Pumpengeräusche eingehst und diese auch näher beschreibst, scheinbar hat Arctic die Qualitätsschwankungen in den Griff bekommen, man liest in letzter Zeit deutlich öfter von "unhörbaren Pumpen".


----------



## iTryX (27. Februar 2016)

Guter Test, danke!
Soviel zum Them "Eine AIO ist immer schlecht".
Danke für dein Mühe.


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Februar 2016)

Unhörbar ist die Pumpe nicht - auf 9V aber durchaus angenehm. 

90 Minuten Montage ist keine Referenz. Habe in etwa 30 gebraucht (kein Schwanzvergleich - will nur sagen dass die aio nicht schlecht montierbar ist)

bin auch von Macho B auf die Freezer 240 umgestiegen. Mein i7 2600k@ 1,3V nimmt ~125W. Temps liegen bei der Berechnung von small FFT's auf 8 Threads bei ~68°C im core#1 -mit dem Macho waren es ~75°C. Dabei lief der Macho auf 100% und die aio auf 50%.

Im idle minimal lauter als unter Luft, ja. Aber unter Vollast bedeutend leiser. Meine Dame dankt es mir, die gern nebenei im selben Zimmer TV schaut oder liest. Dank push&pull Aufbau kann man die Lüfter am Drehzahlminimum betreiben.

Für das Geld (falls man was für aio's übrig hat) auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.

edit: was ich seltsam finde: aus dem Diagramm geht hervor, dass Lüfter & Pumpe teilweise mit 5V betrieben worden sind. Die Pumpe die ich verbaut habe läuft aber schon unter 7V gar nicht mehr an. Startest du die mit 12V und regelst dann runter?


----------



## doceddy (29. Februar 2016)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Unhörbar ist die Pumpe nicht - auf 9V aber durchaus angenehm.
> 
> 90 Minuten Montage ist keine Referenz. Habe in etwa 30 gebraucht (kein Schwanzvergleich - will nur sagen dass die aio nicht schlecht montierbar ist)
> 
> ...




Danke für deinen Beitrag! Ich nutze momentan auch den Macho auf einem i7 2600k. Hätte noch ein paar Fragen: Betreibst du die Wakü mit 4 Lüftern? Blasen sie Frischluft auf den Radi, oder die Luft aus dem Gehäuse? Und wie macht sich die Pumpe bemerkbar (rauschen, klackern o.ä.?). Ich werde mir die Wakü auch demnächst bestellen, weil in meinem mATX Gehäuse sich die Wärme seit der 290x doch zu sehr staut und es nicht genug Frischluft nachkommt.

EDIT: Lässt sich die Pumpe nicht über einen 3 Pin Anschluss über das Mobo regeln?


----------



## barmitzwa (1. März 2016)

betreibe das Setup im Push & Pull (also mit 4 Lüftern). Hatte den Radiator zu Beginn i nder Front verbaut (Frischluft) aber mittlerweile im Deckel verbaut. Grund dafür war, dass ich mir eine höhere Temperatur der Grafikkarte eingebildet habe - hat letztendlich aber nur ~3K Differenz ausgemacht. Die Ergebnsise variieren je nach Lüftungssetup.

Was ich unter 9V von der Pumpe noch höre würde ich als sonores rauschen beschreiben. Nicht wirklich hochfrequent, kein klackern. Am ehesten mit einem kleinen leisen hochdrehenden Lüfter zu beschreiben. Zur Lautsträrke: gerade in diesem Moment habe ich eine externe 3.5" Festplatte auf dem Tower liegen und deren Rauschen ist noch deutlich rauszuhören, da etwas niederfrequenter. Von der Lautstärke her sind beide Geräuschquellen in etwa zu vergleichen. Mein ehemaliges bequiet p9 750W war deutlich lauter. (habe jetzt ein e10 500W was quasi lautlos ist)

Alles in allem also nicht wirklich laut.

Die Pumpe ist sicherlich über das Mainboard regelbar, wenn dieses das denn mitmacht. Mein Asus p8p67 rev 3.1 konnte ich dazu jedoch nicht überreden. 

Gerade für kleine Gehäuse die keinen Platz für gute Turmkühler bieten würde ich so eine aio echt empfehlen. Kannst dann ja hier berichten.


----------



## peett (2. März 2016)

"Als Gegenstück kommt der Thermalright Macho Rev.B zum Einsatz. Sollte jedenfalls ein passender Gegner sein."

du vergleichst nicht nur ein 35€ Singletower mit 1 Lüfter  mit einer 65€ 240 AIO Wasserkühlung die 4 Lüfter 

sondern du machst es noch während deine AIO die Luft einsaugt und der Tower kühler mit der abwärme deiner 390 fertig werden muss ?
könnte fast drauf wetten das die graka 1 oder 2 grad wärmer wird 

passende vergleich wäre der Darkrock 3 Pro 
-selberpreis 
-doppel tower mit 2 lüftern 


die Antec AIO ist recht günstig aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch an den 2,50€ lüftern (x4 = 10 euro)
cosair hat stellenweise seine high endmodelle drauf geschnallt preis ca 25€ pro stück (2x 50)
Hatte selbst die antec Lüfter verbaut (als gehäuse lüfter) empfinde sie las laut....(gegen  eloops ausgetaucht)

überzeugen kann mich dieser Ansatz
Luft kühler sind im Idle meist leiser Tem
versteh nicht wie man ein AIO bei einer so niedlichen CPU bevorzugen kann und die Graka unter Luft lässt ....

habe ein selbst ein macho mit einen xeon drunter
und solange der nicht den warmen Furz der GPU durch zieht ist alles i.O.


----------



## barmitzwa (2. März 2016)

Wer redet hier von Antec? 

Wen interessiert es wie laut die Lüfter unter höher Drehzahl werden, wenn man sie auch unter Vollast unter 600rpm (und damit quasi lautlos) betreiben kann?


----------



## megasthenes (10. März 2016)

Habe das Teil auch seit zwei Tagen auf meinem FX8320e - Temperaturen bleiben eigentlich immer im äußerst unkritischen Bereich von unter 50°C (Raumtemperatur 18-20°C) bei 1,332V @4.0GHz
Geräuschkulisse ist vernachlässigbar, obwohl die Pumpe mit Vollgas läuft - fehlt mir an einer Lüftersteuerung. Habe den Rechner auch sonst mit Arctic F12-PWM und non-PWM Lüftern bestückt und kann über die Teile gar nichts negatives sagen. Schaufeln ordentlich luft und sind bei vernünftiger Befestigung auch sehr leise. 

Das lauteste Teil in der ganzen Hütte ist jetzt die GraKa (VTX3D R9 380), der ich ihre Lautstärkeexzesse nicht so recht auszutreiben weiß; komischerweise bleibt das Teil auch nach einer halben Stunde unter Furmark unhörbar und auch echt kühl; aber kaum haste 10 Minuten The Witcher 3 oder Elite: Dangerous damit gespielt hebt unterm Tisch der Quadrocopter ab (so beschrieb es zumindest meine Freundin).... Daneben hört man eigentlich nur noch die sehr leise und entkoppelte HDD.

Kann mich dem TE was Haptik und Materialanmutung angeht, ebenso wie bezüglich der Verarbeitung der Komponenten nur anschließen. Durchaus ordentlich gemacht - ist aber unterm Strich auch "nur" ein Asetek OEM-Produkt. Definitiv jedoch nicht das Schlechteste.

Edit: Beweisfoto

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------

